# Ideas for opening to story.



## tacticaldogtags (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, I had a idea for a slightly darker tale that is very silent hill-ish but I can't come up whit a opening chapter for it all I have managed to come up whit was a small chapter in which the main character is eating breakfast whit his friends. After that the main character leaves the apartment that they where in to go to college, on the way there he enters the silent hill like reality. But I really don't like this idea and I have no idea what to write for the opening chapter any ideas?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Perhaps this can give you inspiration for a 'slightly darker tale'. c:


----------



## tacticaldogtags (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Perhaps this can give you inspiration for a 'slightly darker tale'. c:


Actually that looks like a good idea for a creepy pasta.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

tacticaldogtags said:


> Actually that looks like a good idea for a creepy pasta.



Oh wow, never actually thought of that. x'D


----------



## tacticaldogtags (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Oh wow, never actually thought of that. x'D


Yah it could be called Thomas .EXE


----------



## Sylox (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, maybe you could have your character wake up in the silent hill reality instead of him interacting with it on the way to school.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2015)

If you're having troubles with chapter one, why not start somewhere a little later? Fill out chapter one later. Or just start in medias res and go from there.


----------



## tacticaldogtags (Apr 3, 2015)

I agree whit both Conker and Sylox. It would be a pretty mysterious just to start out there which I like. And also the idea about starting the writing farther into the story then working back towards the being is brilliant thanks for the help guys!


----------



## FieroWolf (Apr 5, 2015)

tacticaldogtags said:


> Well, I had a idea for a slightly darker tale that is very silent hill-ish but I can't come up whit a opening chapter for it all I have managed to come up whit was a small chapter in which the main character is eating breakfast whit his friends. After that the main character leaves the apartment that they where in to go to college, on the way there he enters the silent hill like reality. But I really don't like this idea and I have no idea what to write for the opening chapter any ideas?



The opening scene of a book can be one of the most challenging parts to edit. You're trying to introduce characters, plot, and setting without info-dumping the reader or dragging it out too long. Every scene in your book should contribute to character development or the plot line, and ideally--those two things should complement one another. Ask yourself: what benefits do readers receive from this paragraph? Does it move the story forward? If the answer is no then it should be cut.

Opening a scene with a breakfast might provide insight into how your character is when he is in his natural setting, but we learn more about characters by how they react to events around them. In my opinion, I'd find that moment where he enters the "Silent Hill"-like reality and guide your readers through it as the character experiences it. It can make them sympathetic to his experiences and it's an interesting "launch point". 

If that doesn't work well, or as you're writing it feels forced, just remember that you don't have to write in a linear fashion. Write the scenes you're most excited to write first and then fill in the gaps. I've found that this prevents me from "rushing" to certain scenes.  

Best of luck!


----------

